# Edge to Spur trip Mon pm



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Looking like things are gonna lay down Monday afternoon thru Early Weds. Considering an overnighter to the area assuming things do turn out as predicted. Wondering if anyone has any pointers or suggestions for best techniques for success in that area. Rip Charts shows blue water in that area right now. Intending to try for tuna and wahoo. Also, if anyone else has similar plans would be interested in buddy boating. Thanks for any input.


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

Heading out to the horn tomorrow as long as weather is good


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Unfortunately I have to adult today. Good luck out there. Tight lines.


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

Adulting can wait, not often you see conditions like this


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

I know, right. Wish I could go today, but it ain't happening. MAY make a run tomorrow night or early Weds am if I can get up a crew. Let us know how it goes for you. Safe trip!


----------

